# Do We Want To Buy Canadian Oil From The Chinese?



## Jroc (Jul 30, 2012)

> Buoyed by White House inaction, China's state-owned oil company has made a multibillion-dollar bid for a Canadian company with interests in Canada's oil sands  North American oil for the lamps of China.
> 
> 'Do we really want to be buying our oil or Canadian oil back from the Chinese?" asked Sen. John Hoeven on Thursday as he reacted to news that China's state-owned oil company, CNOOC Ltd., had launched a $15.1 billion takeover bid for Canada's Nexen Inc., a company with operations in the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> ...




China's CNOOC Agrees To Buy Canadian Oil Firm Nexen - Investors.com


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 30, 2012)

IBM is Chinese also.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 30, 2012)

Obama creating jobs in China again


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 30, 2012)

nothing in the least. It's called business as usual. All countries invest in other countries, nothing new.
Were you around when the Japanese were buying America during Reagan?


----------



## Jroc (Jul 30, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> nothing in the least. It's called business as usual. All countries invest in other countries, nothing new.
> Were you around when the Japanese were buying America during Reagan?



Limiting our own energy production, not allowing keystone, Obama doesn't want American job,s he wants more cronyism. Let China drill in the gulf while we limit our own drilling sounds logical


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 30, 2012)

The ass-kicker comes in the guise of a pipeline named the "Alberta Clipper". Approved by Obama in 2009, sanctioned by the State Department, bragged upon by Hillary Clinton herself- a pipeline in similar size, scope, and logistics as the Keystone XL project. 

Read for yourselves:

_The Department found that the addition of crude oil pipeline capacity between Canada and the United States will advance a number of strategic interests of the United States. These included increasing the diversity of available supplies among the United States&#8217; worldwide crude oil sources in a time of considerable political tension in other major oil producing countries and regions; shortening the transportation pathway for crude oil supplies; and increasing crude oil supplies from a major non-Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries producer. Canada is a stable and reliable ally and trading partner of the United States, with which we have free trade agreements which augment the security of this energy supply. 

Approval of the permit sends a positive economic signal, in a difficult economic period, about the future reliability and availability of a portion of United States&#8217; energy imports, and in the immediate term, this shovel-ready project will provide construction jobs for workers in the United States._

Permit for Alberta Clipper Pipeline Issued

Obama is a study in contrasts. He's a child thrown into position and expected to do a man's job. 
He is out of his league, over his head, and under water. He's run his course, worn out his welcome, and the novelty of a black President for the sake of a black President is passe.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 30, 2012)

Old Slomo is just an Obama hater.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 30, 2012)

Shut the fuck up and address my post.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 30, 2012)

Why? The post is only for hanging the gate on.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 31, 2012)

Bart!


----------



## SayMyName (Jul 31, 2012)

I guess we'll end up buying it from wherever we can get it.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 1, 2012)

Jroc said:


> > Buoyed by White House inaction, China's state-owned oil company has made a multibillion-dollar bid for a Canadian company with interests in Canada's oil sands  North American oil for the lamps of China.
> >
> > 'Do we really want to be buying our oil or Canadian oil back from the Chinese?" asked Sen. John Hoeven on Thursday as he reacted to news that China's state-owned oil company, CNOOC Ltd., had launched a $15.1 billion takeover bid for Canada's Nexen Inc., a company with operations in the Gulf of Mexico.
> >
> ...


I can't believe the Democrats didn't screen their candidate in 2008. He's a walking talking disaster.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 1, 2012)

"CNOOC Ltd., had launched a $15.1 billion takeover bid for Canada's Nexen Inc., a company with operations in the Gulf of Mexico."

Umm how does this have to do with Canadian Tar sands/Keystone?  This is gulf oil.


But be used for poloitical purposes if you want.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 1, 2012)

Jroc said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > nothing in the least. It's called business as usual. All countries invest in other countries, nothing new.
> ...



The policy of the Startegic reserve and limiting oil production on public land and many areas in the US was developed under Reagan. The idea is that we minimalize our oil extraction in the US and use other oil supplies, saving ours for war or when the ME cuts off oil.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 1, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > Buoyed by White House inaction, China's state-owned oil company has made a multibillion-dollar bid for a Canadian company with interests in Canada's oil sands  North American oil for the lamps of China.
> ...



The Democratic party has been taken over by the far left Obama is one of them


----------



## Jroc (Aug 1, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...





> *Ronald Reagan's
> 
> Message to the Congress Transmitting the National Energy Policy Plan
> July 17, 1981*
> ...



Ronald Reagan: Message to the Congress Transmitting the National Energy Policy Plan


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 1, 2012)

> In their zeal to promote their personal investment portfolios and serve their godfathers in the private sector, Republicans would like the American people to believe two lies about the Keystone Pipeline that is intended to transport synthetic crude oil and diluted bitumen (&#8220;dilbit&#8221 from northern Canada to the United States:
> 
> Lie #1:  The pipeline will create 20,000 or more jobs. The truth: The U.S. State Department estimates it will only create 6,000 jobs and those jobs will only exist during the construction phase.
> 
> ...



Couragous Whistleblower Exposes the Truth about XL Keystone Pipeline


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 1, 2012)

Obama hasn't managed to create 6,000 jobs in the last 3-1/2 years.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 1, 2012)

World and U.S. Fossil Fuel Supplies - Agricultural Marketing Resource Center


----------



## rdean (Aug 1, 2012)

If it doesn't come from this country, it's "foreign".


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> "CNOOC Ltd., had launched a $15.1 billion takeover bid for Canada's Nexen Inc., a company with operations in the Gulf of Mexico."
> 
> Umm how does this have to do with Canadian Tar sands/Keystone?  This is gulf oil.
> 
> ...


good question


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > "CNOOC Ltd., had launched a $15.1 billion takeover bid for Canada's Nexen Inc., a company with operations in the Gulf of Mexico."
> ...



One that several on here seem to be pointedly ignoring.


----------

